# Finally ordered a Pullman Tamper!



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

After using a cheap tamper i bought from Happy Donkey a while ago i finally came around to buying a better quality tamper.

I have been looking at the Pullman tampers for a while. I ordered the Australian Oak one off Coffeehit for £149.95 along with a tamping mat and one of those tamper pucks to place it on.

Cant wait to try it out!

Anyone else have a Pullman tamper that would care to comment on them?

Chris


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha BRAGGING









Don't blame you, that's a sexy bit of kit







photos of it posing when it arrives eh?

I couldn't possibly consider spending that much on a tamper with a list of "i wants" as long as mine, but don't necessarily believe its overpriced if you get real joy from it. Nice one


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe just a bit









Yeah i will get some pictures up once it arrives. As i say i have been looking at it for a while and the only reason i never got one before was the price! It is kind of high for a tamper. But i find most espresso related things can be pricey. Its an expensive addiction this! Hard to believe it all started with a little De' Longhi haha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

0_0

Good gosh, that's a lot for a tamper! I guess its relative, if it makes you a happy Barista then obviously worth it!

Still, I don't think I could convince myself of the difference between such a piece of kit and one an eighth of the price!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic! I haven't used one but if I ever do make a switch from my Reg Barber it will be to a Pullman, for sure. They are things of beauty. The checkerboard is the one I'd go for. Money well spent, Chris.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Mike!

Yes, they are things of beauty.

I liked the checkerboard one too but thought i would save a few quid


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Its here! Looks so much better than it does in the pictures!

It feels so nice in the hand too compared to my other tamper. I can definitely say i dont regret buying it one bit.

Another plus is that it fits the basket much better than my other tamper too


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Snazzy! As the locals say here in Essex, I'm totes jelz.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How much??? 'tis a nice piece of crafting


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Jings, crivvens help ma boab (as we dont say in Scotland)! Pure dead brilliant (as we dont say!)


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

How on earth do they justify that much? Do you really mean £149 not £14.90? Does it play a tune? Maybe it's made of pure gold or something?

I mean, I spent quite a bit on my tamper but that thing's more than my Classic cost me.


----------

